

Front End Developer - bishimck1974

Description:<p>We are currently looking for an energetic and experienced front-end developer.   You’ll be working with a world class team on a product that is renowned for putting usability first. You take pride in clean client markup, re-usable design elements and understand that the real world consists of a plethora of browsers and “standards” (i.e. test, test and test). You can multi-task and prioritize.<p>Requirements:<p>* 3+ years experience with (handcoded) HTML, CSS, JS 
* Strong knowledge of Ruby, JavaScript including object-oriented JavaScript, DOM scripting, and AJAX.
* Ability to implement client-side libraries/frameworks such as Prototype and JQuery.
* Knowing your way around Rails views and Git is a big plus.<p>Please contact bishimckeand@gmail.com
======
jsavimbi
> a world class team

who exactly?

> a product that is renowned for putting usability first

which one, exactly?

> You can multi-task and prioritize

Hence the ability to read HN while at work.

The requirements part is populated with irreconcilable keyword-heavy
statements. World-class organizations don't use Gmail drops.

